# looking too go full blown commercial for 2015/16 season



## zjfisher (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey guys been following and reading every bodies thoughts and concerns for a few seasons on here. I must say There is a lot of good points & information in this forum! and I love the Craigslist finds!
But let me get to the chase, for the last 6 years I have been doing residential driveways with all of my original customers that I started with adding a few more here and there. I am now up to 23 this past winter. But I honestly would like to try getting in to commercial lots. Over by the garage I rent there are a total of 18 small (20 car or less) and 4 good size (60 car or more) lots all with in 1/4 mile of each other. One also has 3 loading docks.
Would I be Crazy too try and bid all? 
Who do I contact too bid?
what time of year should I start calling?
Im not afraid to higher a lawyer to have a real contract written up too cover my ass just in case. and am willing too pay for the correct insurance too cover it also.
What kinda of equipment should I have? Will my 2009 gmc 2500 cover all this ground? should I have a 2nd or 3rd truck with them being so close to each other? Is it easier to higher a sub? 
I have tons of questions and this is just the start. Figured no better place to start the here with the professionals! Thanks in advanced guys! Be safe out there


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

well getting specific lot may be a challenge, but if those are the lots you want, I'd say go in and talk to them, ask to speak with the manager & let them know you are interested in bidding. Depending on what these lots are you may have a shot. Some types of places are "national" serviced, and some have a trusted & long time plower, some hire there brother, best is to go ask. Bidding them all depends on if you think you can handle them. Thing is with commercial there is no wiggle room, you say you'll do it, you better get it done or else you won't be doing it again. What kind of plow do you got for your 2500?


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

We would need findlotsize pictures to say what we think you would need for equipment.
Your truck can do them, but can it do them all (if you get all) in a big storm and or in a reasonably fast timeframe?
Face to face with the person who makes the decision. The best way. Have your final solution and game plan ready when you do speak to them. No using the non words "umm....ahhh....hmmmm ".


----------



## zjfisher (Aug 5, 2008)

BC, I have the 8.5 fisher xtreme v ss on the truck. with a fisher 1000 tailgate spreader


----------



## zjfisher (Aug 5, 2008)

Buswell Forest;1989816 said:


> We would need findlotsize pictures to say what we think you would need for equipment.
> Your truck can do them, but can it do them all (if you get all) in a big storm and or in a reasonably fast timeframe?
> Face to face with the person who makes the decision. The best way. Have your final solution and game plan ready when you do speak to them. No using the non words "umm....ahhh....hmmmm ".


very understandable! and the key there is if I get any of them! Would they be measured by sq ft? parking spots? I could probably get Google earth to get a birds eye view of them In the next couple weeks I was planning to go and scout out the parking lots for a game plan. Should I bring the rollamesure and a note book with me? should i draw a map while im there?
And how do i find out about the person that makes the decision? Just go in and ask the receptionist?


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

No offense, but this is simply plowing snow, not rocket science.

Any parking lot, no matter how big it is, is really just a bunch of small parking lots - when it comes time to plow it and when you are bidding it....

Look at a small parking lot, call it 10 parking spots - how long would it take you to plow it? 10 min, 15 min?? We figure an hourly rate but set a minimum, If your hourly rate is 60 bucks, it takes 10 min to plow then that'd be 10 bucks to plow but your minimum is 25, so it's 25 bucks.........

Now look at a bigger lot - the front will take you 30min, side 10 min and back 45 min - that'd cost 85 bucks...

It becomes too easy to drive thru a lot and say 10 min here, 30 min there type of thing.

How you price it and hourly rates are based on your market - I did the rates above to make the math simple...

You will also probably bid on 50 locations and get ONE.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

zjfisher;1990065 said:


> very understandable! and the key there is if I get any of them! Would they be measured by sq ft? parking spots? I could probably get Google earth to get a birds eye view of them In the next couple weeks I was planning to go and scout out the parking lots for a game plan. Should I bring the rollamesure and a note book with me? should i draw a map while im there?
> And how do i find out about the person that makes the decision? Just go in and ask the receptionist?


http://www.findlotsize.com/
You should be able to figure plow time, snow stacking spots, and such at a look.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

First thing you will need to get is a loader capable of pushing at least a 16' pusher.


----------



## zjfisher (Aug 5, 2008)

Bossman! The lots aren't that big! Besides if needed I have access too a smaller articulating Kubota with a 12 ft pusher on it


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

zjfisher;1990412 said:


> Bossman! The lots aren't that big! Besides if needed I have access too a smaller articulating Kubota with a 12 ft pusher on it


I know buddy.....I know. There is a member on here who thinks any lot over 400 sf in size needs the above mentioned loader and pusher. It was a joke Thumbs Up

Carry on


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

You should also look into having a back up plow/salt truck, just in case something happens to your truck. It's always nice to have a plan B.


----------



## zjfisher (Aug 5, 2008)

BC Handyman;1989754 said:


> well getting specific lot may be a challenge, but if those are the lots you want, I'd say go in and talk to them, ask to speak with the manager & let them know you are interested in bidding. Depending on what these lots are you may have a shot. Some types of places are "national" serviced, and some have a trusted & long time plower, some hire there brother, best is to go ask. Bidding them all depends on if you think you can handle them. Thing is with commercial there is no wiggle room, you say you'll do it, you better get it done or else you won't be doing it again. What kind of plow do you got for your 2500?


Talk too who/ Property Manager? should I do this now? or should I wait till late summer? early fall/


----------



## zjfisher (Aug 5, 2008)

dieselboy01;1990550 said:


> You should also look into having a back up plow/salt truck, just in case something happens to your truck. It's always nice to have a plan B.


I could not agree with you more! I came a cross a real clean 85 4x4 gmc 1 ton dump. Very presentable for the year. restoration was done 5 years ago with receipts


----------



## zjfisher (Aug 5, 2008)

Bossman 92;1990470 said:


> I know buddy.....I know. There is a member on here who thinks any lot over 400 sf in size needs the above mentioned loader and pusher. It was a joke Thumbs Up
> 
> Carry on


 I hope so! thats crazy maybe 40k ft2


----------



## zjfisher (Aug 5, 2008)

Buswell Forest;1990303 said:


> http://www.findlotsize.com/
> You should be able to figure plow time, snow stacking spots, and such at a look.


This is cool! Thank you! am I using this correctly? 3 points (markers) are area? 
the county parcel viewer is saying its .03 of acre. this site doing 3 points is saying a 18 car parking lot is .93 acre ?


----------



## zjfisher (Aug 5, 2008)

framer1901;1990281 said:


> No offense, but this is simply plowing snow, not rocket science.
> 
> Any parking lot, no matter how big it is, is really just a bunch of small parking lots - when it comes time to plow it and when you are bidding it....
> 
> ...


If I get any at all!!! Too Cowboys out there, with no insurance and a wing and a prayer! I see what your saying about charging by the hour. Brake it down too the minutes. what about salt and calcium? what about a shovel our 2 or a snow blower?


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

zjfisher;1990619 said:


> This is cool! Thank you! am I using this correctly? 3 points (markers) are area?
> the county parcel viewer is saying its .03 of acre. this site doing 3 points is saying a 18 car parking lot is .93 acre ?


You add as many waypoints as needed. You can create a very accurate measurement with a little time and effort. 18 car spaces should be less that.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

zjfisher;1990612 said:


> Talk too who/ Property Manager? should I do this now? or should I wait till late summer? early fall/


Well that depends on who deals with those things, not all places hire prop managers, but yes a prop maneger, store/location manager, an owner if you can find em, by fall is usually too late, as a prepared place would have it set up by then "in case" plus most contractors fill up there routs by then, I'd say sometime in summer, but not early summer, cause that time of year most don't even want to think about snow. :laughing:


----------



## zjfisher (Aug 5, 2008)

BC Handyman;1990978 said:


> Well that depends on who deals with those things, not all places hire prop managers, but yes a prop maneger, store/location manager, an owner if you can find em, by fall is usually too late, as a prepared place would have it set up by then "in case" plus most contractors fill up there routs by then, I'd say sometime in summer, but not early summer, cause that time of year most don't even want to think about snow. :laughing:


So just go up and present myself in a professional manor and hope for the best some time around the end of August
?


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Go now. Hit them up with your prices and ideas while winter is fresh in their minds...maybe they paid too much, maybe the current contractor sucked..


----------



## zjfisher (Aug 5, 2008)

Buswell Forest;1991372 said:


> Go now. Hit them up with your prices and ideas while winter is fresh in their minds...maybe they paid too much, maybe the current contractor sucked..


but what too charge?!!!
they dont want it done when the snow stops
they want you there on a dusting to sand and salt
they want you there from start to clean up
But on the good note I contacted a local convenient store manager today that is in charge of 9 stores. That is and was not happy with the contractor she used this past winter! 7 of the stores have fuel pumps. Is there anything to worry about with the caps for the underground tanks and the plow? I was told years ago to stay away from gas stations for this reason. Big bucks if you break a full neck


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Ya those gas staition fill caps can be a huge pain, I personaly hand shovel some cause it easier, if the station is open while you will be plowing, count on it taking twice as long as you think it will take, due to waiting for people to get outta way. I'd say do it by july latest.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

All I will say is you need to make an average of $150 per hour. Just my opinion. Do some math.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

^^^ Agreed^^^^ more if you can, but dont present it as an hrly rate.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Never present it as hourly. Always by the push, or inch, or season.


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

I have a customer that only wants an hourly rate. (for plowing, salting is a different price)


----------



## zjfisher (Aug 5, 2008)

this is all great input guys! THANK YOU !!!! BC I think the going rate around here is 125 an hour or so I was told a few years ago by a local yahoo! So 150 would be respectable! I did have a guy last winter tell me he was making 250 a hour. my jaw hit the ground!

Buswell Season would be great! by the inch is a set price say from 2-4 inches the x amount for every inch after that? and by the push? what is the push? ever time you make a push? so if the lot takes 20 pushes @ 10$ a push that would be 200 $ each visit?

Diesel what do you charge him by the hour if you dont mind me asking. and what is the going rate for salt?


----------



## TNSnowMan2224 (Feb 25, 2015)

Agreed greet info 
Great advice to get started 
Love reading plow site knowledge it gets better every day even when the snow isn't coming down 

Interesting concepts on lots


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

It takes a lot of bidding to land a few....


----------



## zjfisher (Aug 5, 2008)

Flawless440;1992149 said:


> It takes a lot of bidding to land a few....


Ill never know If I don't try!
Worst they can say Is NO! Thumbs Up


----------



## zjfisher (Aug 5, 2008)

TNSnowMan2224;1992142 said:


> Agreed greet info
> Great advice to get started
> Love reading plow site knowledge it gets better every day even when the snow isn't coming down
> 
> Interesting concepts on lots


Yeah buddy! these guys are great! just wish I could figure out if there is a app for this on my phone


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Lol! By the push means every time the lot is cleared, not each individual run up the lot. In other words, per visit. 
By the inch gets dicey imo, and I avoid it. I personally prefer per push, with a set cost up to a certain depth. Most of mine are one price up to 12 inches. After that I push twice, and charge twice.
I watch the forecasts, and if they call for more than 12, I push at the half way point and clean up after it ends.


----------



## zjfisher (Aug 5, 2008)

Buswell Forest;1992187 said:


> Lol! By the push means every time the lot is cleared, not each individual run up the lot. In other words, per visit.
> By the inch gets dicey imo, and I avoid it. I personally prefer per push, with a set cost up to a certain depth. Most of mine are one price up to 12 inches. After that I push twice, and charge twice.
> I watch the forecasts, and if they call for more than 12, I push at the half way point and clean up after it ends.


So if your only getting 2 inches of snow your making out! If you get 10 inches of snow your loosing out. And if you have to go back for a clean up that's 2 trips for the same price? What if by the time you get to the other end of the lot the original side needs too be done again? Please explain


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

It takes me maybe an extra 3 minutes to push 10 inches vs pushing 2 inches per driveway.
I have a 9'6" V. I am not losing out. If it is snowing hard enough that you can't finish a lot before the first part requires plowing again, you are in a major blizzard, and there are probably travel bans in place. Just go home and wait it out.


----------



## zjfisher (Aug 5, 2008)

Buswell Forest;1992358 said:


> It takes me maybe an extra 3 minutes to push 10 inches vs pushing 2 inches per driveway.
> I have a 9'6" V. I am not losing out. If it is snowing hard enough that you can't finish a lot before the first part requires plowing again, you are in a major blizzard, and there are probably travel bans in place. Just go home and wait it out.


Understandably correct I have the same size blade! But 10 inches is most likely a lot heavier the 2 inches. So in my mind that's more wear and tare on the truck. What would you charge to do a half acre lot no obstacles straight runs 2 entrance?


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

It may not be right for you or your customers wants, but alot of people do 2"-5.9", 6"-9.9", 10" + type brackets
those #'s are examples, but point is make a teir system so you get paid for the extra time it takes to plow a deeper snow, or even better offer a seasonal & don't worry about snow depths.
There are many ways to do it, but diff ways work for diff people & customers, first is you got to gigure out what you want to do for what amount of $, then find out what customer wants & then see if you can/want to offer what they want.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

zjfisher;1992366 said:


> Understandably correct I have the same size blade! But 10 inches is most likely a lot heavier the 2 inches. So in my mind that's more wear and tare on the truck. What would you charge to do a half acre lot no obstacles straight runs 2 entrance?


Me, here, probably in the $100 area. 
Wear and tear on the truck is more miles traveled with the blade down and operator skill level than snow depth.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

BC Handyman;1992394 said:


> It may not be right for you or your customers wants, but alot of people do 2"-5.9", 6"-9.9", 10" + type brackets
> those #'s are examples, but point is make a teir system so you get paid for the extra time it takes to plow a deeper snow, or even better offer a seasonal & don't worry about snow depths.
> There are many ways to do it, but diff ways work for diff people & customers, first is you got to gigure out what you want to do for what amount of $, then find out what customer wants & then see if you can/want to offer what they want.


The issue is who where and when are the depths decided on. IMO it adds complexity and gives the customers a chance to cry about something.
One price up to 12 inches and a decent rate for it is easy and hard for a customer to argue with. But, like you say, different strokes.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Buswell Forest;1992358 said:


> It takes me maybe an extra 3 minutes to push 10 inches vs pushing 2 inches per driveway.
> I have a 9'6" V. I am not losing out. If it is snowing hard enough that you can't finish a lot before the first part requires plowing again, you are in a major blizzard, and there are probably travel bans in place. Just go home and wait it out.


Just go home and wait it out?? :laughing:

You can't be serious!! I couldn't imagine in my wildest dreams having a customer call to ask why their lot wasn't plowed and me responding with "it's snowing awful hard so we are home waiting it out" :laughing:

Their response would be to just stay at home and they would find a real contractor who can plow in the snow.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Bossman 92;1992618 said:


> Just go home and wait it out?? :laughing:
> 
> You can't be serious!! I couldn't imagine in my wildest dreams having a customer call to ask why their lot wasn't plowed and me responding with "it's snowing awful hard so we are home waiting it out" :laughing:
> 
> Their response would be to just stay at home and they would find a real contractor who can plow in the snow.


I thought the same thing till it happened to me! Snow so heavy 4"+ an hour that I had a really bad foreboding feeling of death lol.Sent everyone home and we went back out 1 day later when we dug our way out of our own driveways.Couple clients called and said they were sorry to bother me(thought I was out plowing)and I said I was sitting on my couch drinking a beer lol Of course that was once in 25 years.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Bossman 92;1992618 said:


> Just go home and wait it out?? :laughing:
> 
> You can't be serious!! I couldn't imagine in my wildest dreams having a customer call to ask why their lot wasn't plowed and me responding with "it's snowing awful hard so we are home waiting it out" :laughing:
> 
> Their response would be to just stay at home and they would find a real contractor who can plow in the snow.


During a travel ban, eh? 3 or 4 inches per hour stuff? 
Laws and physics don't apply to you?


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Buswell Forest;1992777 said:


> During a travel ban, eh? 3 or 4 inches per hour stuff?
> Laws and physics don't apply to you?


A travel ban is designed to keep idiots off the road who have no business being out anyway. I will take my chances with the law when it comes to driving/working during a travel ban. Thumbs Up

What do physics have to do with anything?

If it's snowing 3 - 4 inches per hour you can bet your ass we are out working.

It sounds like you stick to drives and a few small lots..big difference between that and 5-7 acre lots.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Bossman 92;1992792 said:


> A travel ban is designed to keep idiots off the road who have no business being out anyway. I will take my chances with the law when it comes to driving/working during a travel ban. Thumbs Up
> 
> What do physics have to do with anything?
> 
> ...


If it's snowing 4" an hour your not going to do jack squat lol.I thought the same as you till it happened to me! Seeing is believing.when the state and local towns pull the trucks off the road you know it's bad! When plows arent't even able to plow roads,you can't even drive on roads to get to jobs!But like I said ,that was a once in a lifetime storm and I actually agree with you,it snows,you go!:salute:


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp (Oct 20, 2013)

"When it snows 4 inches an hour, contractors in 96% of the nation go home. The other 4% are from WNY and the Tug Hill region, and they say hold my beer and watch this!" Just kidding guys, Kind of.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Bossman 92;1992792 said:


> A travel ban is designed to keep idiots off the road who have no business being out anyway. I will take my chances with the law when it comes to driving/working during a travel ban. Thumbs Up
> 
> What do physics have to do with anything?
> 
> ...


Your name must be honey badger.


----------



## ratherbfishin (Aug 1, 2011)

I don't know about you guys but even a half acre lot I don't want to plow with a foot of snow in it. All my lots are hit with 6" max in them. We are plowing with 3/4 & 1 ton trucks, not f/e loaders. In a heavy storm, we will hit our bigger lots more often. Sometimes 2 or 3 times with the smaller lots once. In the 3 inch/ hr. Storms, we are out working hard. Personally, I will never sit home and wait!


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

I charge customers a flat rate per storm, 3" or 3'.

If it snows harder than .5" per hour my feet get cold so I wait until it slows down.

I plow with a 992k with a 20' pusher so the extra snow doesn't bother me. My clients also don't care, I mean what's a couple thousand in lost revenue because I can't plow during a snowstorm


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

jrs.landscaping;1992847 said:


> I charge customers a flat rate per storm, 3" or 3'.
> 
> If it snows harder than .5" per hour my feet get cold so I wait until it slows down.
> 
> I plow with a *992k with a 20' pusher *so the extra snow doesn't bother me. My clients also don't care, I mean what's a couple thousand in lost revenue because I can't plow during a snowstorm


Nice........You might wanna think about upgrading to a 25' pusher for that machine...........:salute:............


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

Defcon 5;1992849 said:


> Nice........You might wanna think about upgrading to a 25' pusher for that machine...........:salute:............


I've actually been eyeing the maxxpro 24-44


----------



## zjfisher (Aug 5, 2008)

Buswell Forest;1992468 said:


> The issue is who where and when are the depths decided on. IMO it adds complexity and gives the customers a chance to cry about something.
> One price up to 12 inches and a decent rate for it is easy and hard for a customer to argue with. But, like you say, different strokes.


Dude I must say I have too agree with the other guys on here. I dont understand how you keep the truck going for that kind of abuse to your self or the equipment. I am in no way trying to insult you or any one else for that matter but for that kinda money I would rather stay home and hang out with my kids. Im honestly leaning towards the seasonal agreements. But I must say I like the tier pricing also. And honestly I think the Tier pricing would be the most beneficial to the parking lot owners and they guy driving the plow


----------



## zjfisher (Aug 5, 2008)

ratherbfishin;1992836 said:


> I don't know about you guys but even a half acre lot I don't want to plow with a foot of snow in it. All my lots are hit with 6" max in them. We are plowing with 3/4 & 1 ton trucks, not f/e loaders. In a heavy storm, we will hit our bigger lots more often. Sometimes 2 or 3 times with the smaller lots once. In the 3 inch/ hr. Storms, we are out working hard. Personally, I will never sit home and wait!


agreeing 100% with you!
May I ask your opinion on pricing?


----------



## zjfisher (Aug 5, 2008)

UltraLwn&Lndscp;1992813 said:


> "When it snows 4 inches an hour, contractors in 96% of the nation go home. The other 4% are from WNY and the Tug Hill region, and they say hold my beer and watch this!" Just kidding guys, Kind of.


lmao! you guys dont plow roads on the hill. they trow sand and drive on it! besides who the heck would wanna plow snow when you could be on a sled running from bar to bar ? God Bless Tug Hill & the guys that run the groomer's!
Thumbs Up


----------



## zjfisher (Aug 5, 2008)

Buswell Forest;1992777 said:


> During a travel ban, eh? 3 or 4 inches per hour stuff?
> Laws and physics don't apply to you?


we did have a travel band here this past season. never heard of one before. called NYSP and asked if plow trucks were aloud out. they said yes that we are considered emergency vehicles


----------



## zjfisher (Aug 5, 2008)

BC Handyman;1992394 said:


> It may not be right for you or your customers wants, but alot of people do 2"-5.9", 6"-9.9", 10" + type brackets
> those #'s are examples, but point is make a teir system so you get paid for the extra time it takes to plow a deeper snow, or even better offer a seasonal & don't worry about snow depths.
> There are many ways to do it, but diff ways work for diff people & customers, first is you got to gigure out what you want to do for what amount of $, then find out what customer wants & then see if you can/want to offer what they want.


 dont know if I resounded too this but yes I agree sounds like the best way too keep every one happy


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

zjfisher;1993058 said:


> Dude I must say I have too agree with the other guys on here. I dont understand how you keep the truck going for that kind of abuse to your self or the equipment. I am in no way trying to insult you or any one else for that matter but for that kinda money I would rather stay home and hang out with my kids. Im honestly leaning towards the seasonal agreements. But I must say I like the tier pricing also. And honestly I think the Tier pricing would be the most beneficial to the parking lot owners and they guy driving the plow


90% of storms here are under 8 inches. An average winter sees maybe 4 storms between 8 and 12 inches. Anything over 12 I get double. I make an average, between commercial and residential, of $160 per hour.
12 inches of snow isn't any harder on the truck than 4 inches. Just takes a few more passes. 
All of my clients are tightwads. They do not need or want to pay for 4 visits in a 12 inch storm.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Buswell Forest;1993174 said:


> 90% of storms here are under 8 inches. An average winter sees maybe 4 storms between 8 and 12 inches. Anything over 12 I get double. I make an average, between commercial and residential, of $160 per hour.
> 12 inches of snow isn't any harder on the truck than 4 inches. Just takes a few more passes.
> All of my clients are tightwads. They do not need or want to pay for 4 visits in a 12 inch storm.


12" is no harder on the truck than 4"??


----------



## zjfisher (Aug 5, 2008)

Buswell Forest;1993174 said:


> 90% of storms here are under 8 inches. An average winter sees maybe 4 storms between 8 and 12 inches. Anything over 12 I get double. I make an average, between commercial and residential, of $160 per hour.
> 12 inches of snow isn't any harder on the truck than 4 inches. Just takes a few more passes.
> All of my clients are tightwads. They do not need or want to pay for 4 visits in a 12 inch storm.


Isn't new England get bombed this winter with a shot ton of snow


----------



## ratherbfishin (Aug 1, 2011)

Bossman 92;1993181 said:


> 12" is no harder on the truck than 4"??


That one baffled me too!


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

ratherbfishin;1993212 said:


> That one baffled me too!


95% of his "advice" baffles me


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

jrs.landscaping;1993245 said:


> 95% of his "advice" baffles me


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

You all hold such high opinions of yourselves, yet you never offer any advice to guys like this. Ponderous. I think you are all small minded and petty.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

zjfisher;1993196 said:


> Isn't new England get bombed this winter with a shot ton of snow


We got 13 individual events that required plowing. Only one was over 12 inches, 10 were 8 inches or under. Southern new england got the huge dumps.


----------



## zjfisher (Aug 5, 2008)

Buswell Forest;1993321 said:


> We got 13 individual events that required plowing. Only one was over 12 inches, 10 were 8 inches or under. Southern new england got the huge dumps.


ok yeah I knew it missed ny and hit south and west a few times.


----------



## zjfisher (Aug 5, 2008)

correction east!


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

Buswell Forest;1993317 said:


> You all hold such high opinions of yourselves, yet you never offer any advice to guys like this. Ponderous. I think you are all small minded and petty.


So explain this 12" trigger for commercials because I've never heard such a thing. So if you have a 12" storm and maintain a 24/7 property do you wait until the end or plow once and the other five are free?

I'm not even going to touch your theory about 12" being no harder on equipment than 2"...........


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp (Oct 20, 2013)

Just to be clear, 12 inches is no different than 2 inches when you have a trip edge plow! wesport


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

UltraLwn&Lndscp;1993414 said:


> Just to be clear, 12 inches is no different than 2 inches when you have a trip edge plow! wesport


That's not entirely true.....it must also be a chain lift. Thumbs Up


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Bossman 92;1993599 said:


> That's not entirely true.....it must also be a chain lift. Thumbs Up


And pushed by a dmax!wesport


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

jrs.landscaping;1993245 said:


> 95% of his "advice" baffles me


Post of the year.......so far.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Buswell Forest;1993317 said:


> You all hold such high opinions of yourselves, yet you never offer any advice to guys like this. Ponderous. I think you are all small minded and petty.


No, I'm a clown, get it right.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Never had a travel ban around here. 

I've plowed 4" per hour before too. It sucks. 

It snows, we plow.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Mark Oomkes;1993642 said:


> Never had a travel ban around here.
> 
> I've plowed 4" per hour before too. It sucks.
> 
> It snows, we plow.


But what if it covers up the first part of your lot before you finish plowing??? And it needs done again??? Shouldn't I just go home and wait for the storm to finish??

My customers really don't even care about snow. In fact...they only pay me in the winter to keep me around to mow their grass in the summer!


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

I almost forgot...what happens if the lot gets slick??? Just wait it out, right?? It's gotta warm up sometime!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

If it's snowing at 4" per hour, how does one plow with the storm?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

How does one deal with a "zero tolerance" account when it's snowing 4" per hour? And the lot takes 2 hours to plow?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

You just give up and go home and wait for the snow to stop..........Thumbs Up






No such thing a Zero Tolerance...........Except for MJD and some of your posts........


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Mark Oomkes;1993701 said:


> If it's snowing at 4" per hour, how does one plow with the storm?


Very fast! Thumbs Up


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Defcon 5;1993719 said:


> You just give up and go home and wait for the snow to stop..........Thumbs Up
> 
> No such thing a Zero Tolerance...........Except for MJD and some of your posts........


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5;1993719 said:


> You just give up and go home and wait for the snow to stop..........Thumbs Up
> 
> No such thing a Zero Tolerance...........Except for MJD and some of your posts........


We already have the 1 post of the year in this thread, no need to overachieve.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

I knew my spidy sences were right when they told my to bail cause "it about to go down" :laughing:


----------



## zjfisher (Aug 5, 2008)

BC Handyman;1993847 said:


> I knew my spidy sences were right when they told my to bail cause "it about to go down" :laughing:


lol niceThumbs Up


----------

